# Sticky  Popular and Helpful Parts & Constructions Threads



## carola1155

This is an updated combination of links to popular and/or extremely helpful Parts & Construction threads.

* How-to's, instructions and helpful hints:*

*Clean Glass at Last!*
Title says it all. This thread from user 'Tim F' is an oldie but a goodie.
*Making Fake Rocks*
This thread started with a simple question and turned into a great resource for making your own rocks.
*Building A Glass Vivarium* Member "Kaity" put together a very informative step by step process to building your own viv from the ground up.
*How to Drill your glass*
Doug's (Pumilo) easy to follow instructions on how to drill glass.
*Screen vent construction how to*
Doug's thread with detailed instructions and pictures tell you how to make a screen vent for your viv.
*Clay Substrate How-To*
One of the best substrate threads on the internet. Doug breaks down how to make calcium bearing clay substrate for your vivs.
*Fly proofing a Euro sliding door viv*
Doug shares a neat little trick and tips to fly proof your viv with some silicone and an old credit/gift card.
*Constructing a European type Vivarium Step by Step*
Member 'Darryl' from across the pond gives us an incredibly in depth set of instructions for building your own Euro-style viv.
*Sherman Ventilation*
Chris Sherman shares his new take on custom viv ventilation.
*One important husbandry tool.....*
Member 'Philsuma' started this thread for everyone to contribute a helpful tool and some insight into how it can help you with your husbandry.
*The cracked cork mosaic/living drip wall/pond method...How to*
Dendro Dave shares one of his more traditional (by his standards at least) background construction methods.
*Really easy ultrasonic humidifier journal*
Member "ChrisK" shares a method for converting a household ultrasonic humidifier into a vivarium fogger.
*Vivarium Design* This thread discusses some of the more "artistic" concepts in creating a vivarium.
*Thoughts On Tank Design* Discussion of pragmatic approaches to terrarium design
*Building and using a CO2 generator*

*Build Threads:*

*Pics my new constructed vivarium*
*The Peninsula*
*Pumilo's 75 corner viv*
*how to build a viv MOTYDesign*
*60 Gallon construction*
*Vic's Display Paludarium*
*Island Paludarium 360° A to Z - 185 Gal - 40" x 40" x 28"*
*55g Tinctorius vivarium - pics very heavy*
*Horizontal 90g Display Tank*
*new wooden hill stream tank (constr jrnl)*
*Construction journal - big display tank*
*180 Gallon viv build plus two 20 gal verts*

Big shout out to Doug (Pumilo) for his multiple contributions.

As time goes by some of these threads will need to be removed/updated or even replaced with more relevant ones. For now, please leave a comment below with any additional threads you think should be listed here.

Thank you!


----------



## carola1155

Just a reminder... these Sticky Threads are intended to be constantly-evolving. If you see a new thread pop up with some helpful information don't hesitate to post it here. 

Thanks to all that have already helped!


----------



## Bob Hall

IMHO this belongs in a sticky. Azurel has made an art out of using Polygem zoopoxy. This is a great thread on it's use to construct backgrounds. Check out his other threads as well. Beautiful work!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/134946-polygem-zoopoxy.html


----------



## Lisaxaphona

This was a great thread in my opinion. Plus it still has all the photos. Has a little bit of everything.

Buttress Roots/Vivarium Build.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...ild.html#/forumsite/20539/topics/77716?page=1


----------



## fishingguy12345

The TRUTH about ABG Mix!!


----------

